# Johnsons Beach? NAS?



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

I have some questions about surf fishing around here. I usually fish offshore at a special spot that I have, and catch a decent amount of fish ranging from catfish, 25" reds, and 18" black drum. But I have the fever to catch more/bigger! I work in a hospital and a patient of mine told me about Johnsons beach, but me not being from florida at all (im from michigan), i have no idea about these spots. i was wondering where at i should go fishing on johnson beach as ive never been there. All i know is that its over by the Reef restaurant and you can buy a year round pass that works there and fort pickens. He told me on sand fleas, he's caught huge reds, pomps, spanish mackeral, cobia, and the list goes on. I guess my question for Johnsons beach is....where exactly is it, where should i fish at the beach, what should i use for bait, and what can i expect to catch?

That brings me to NAS

Since im in the military, i dont think i'll have any problem getting on the bas to fish, but i never go there so im in a labyrinth whenever i go there. Fromm the back gate, where should i go? 

And my wife just got me the Penn Sargus SG7000, so i hope i can break it in tomorrow.

thank you for all the help, if i dont hear/read a response soon, i'll just try johnsons beach and try to find it. wish me luck!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Take Sorento rd / Gulf Beach Hwy across the bridge to Perdido Key, Turn left at the reef. Continue to Johnsons Beach. Live shrimp and sandflees.


----------



## Joey2Wise (Apr 23, 2011)

As for the NAS question....go in the back gate and keep driving straight. You will dead in in the pier will be on your right!

The Navy is raising money for their ball so bring about $5. They say they are taking donations...but apparently donations is a Navy term for $5 or more.


----------

